# Loveland, CO CCO (The Outlets at Loveland)



## hello_kitty (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh goodness, this was so horrible to discover this store!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I was in true heaven!  This is in Loveland, CO at the outlets off of I-25.

Lots of MAC all in the back corner (e/s, fluid line, foundation, blush, and the face care stuff), and then a displayed fill to the brim with lipglosses, and some brushes at the register counter.  I am not too familiar with how much of it was discontinued stuff, sorry.

I spent wayyyy too much... about $180... haha.  The girls working there were chuckling at me because I screamed and ran over and started picking up everything.

I got:
Fade e/s
Moonflower e/s
Aquavert e/s
Mancatcher e/s
Rite of Spring e/s
Dove-Feather e/s
Cosmic e/s
Stars n' Rockets e/s
Slip Pink e/s
Pandamonium e/s pallet w/Cloudbound, Up at Dawn, Violet Trance, and Pandamonium
Sweet Sage fluidliner

Elaborate lipglass
Valentine's lipglee (backup since mine exploded and half the tube is gone)

194 brush

Cleanse Off Oil makeup remover


I bought a healthy amount of the eyeshadow selection that they had.  Lots of blues, purples, browns.  Hell, I was just grabbing ones, not even paying attention, haha.  Figured I could just play with everything.  And figured I could use the 194 on my eyes, not knowing it was a concealer brush, lol.  We'll see...

Bad thing... I need two more pallets after I depot... good thing... lots of stuff to back2mac!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, the lady at the counter said they were getting a new shipment in soon!  I am in town until Friday so hopefully it comes before I leave!


----------



## miszjenny (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Loveland, CO CCO (Loveland Outlets)*

never heard of that loveland outlets.  i know at the castle rock they have one too.  i want to go ther soooo bad but they have like a limit 3 things you could buy for example 3 eyeshadows, 3 lipliners etc...  but i guess at that place you went to they didn't have limits.  thats good. im so jealous


----------



## hello_kitty (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Loveland, CO CCO (Loveland Outlets)*

yeah.. the Loveland outlets are dying, and are pretty empty, but this CCO is tucked in there.  If they had limits they surely didn't enforce them, heh.  I had no problem buying more than 3 at a time.  They did have like a $300 price limit posted up, though.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Loveland, CO CCO (Loveland Outlets)*

I think that CCO was just put in a couple years ago.  I used to go to Estes Park every year and stop at the outlets.  I missed a couple of years and when I went back...there it was.  That whole area has undergone considerable changes.  I hope they get some more good stores!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 18, 2009)

Anyone been up here lately?


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm going to be stopping by in March probably!  But... that's not... helping you out very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I live 2000 miles away, so I only get out to that one when I'm in town visiting family.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 19, 2009)

Aww, rats - I'm trying to decide whether to head to this one or the one in Castle Rock.  There's a lot of good stuff down in Castle Rock.  Hmmm...


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 20, 2009)

I notice that a lot of the CCOs all across the country tend to carry the same stuff, so you could always take that risk that what's in Castle Rock is also in Loveland.  I know what was being said was in Castle Rock is also here in at one in New Jersey, so there might be hope for Loveland!


----------



## natashab (Mar 12, 2009)

they had Fafi pallets, and lipgloss and brush holiday sets, lots of the eyeshadows including the infamous orange packaged ones, and i got some black gel liner for $10

they were kinda slackin' in the estee section and gwp sets overall


----------



## hello_kitty (May 13, 2009)

I was there in March, and didn't buy much... they still had stuff that was there when I was there the PREVIOUS year...

I got another pack of wipes. Studio Fix moisturizer, and some Pro cream colour bases that were in a clearance bin


----------



## hello_kitty (Aug 22, 2009)

Stopped by today... I was disappointed by the selection... I always thought my local one in NJ was worse than Loveland, but now it's the other way around.  I set a new record... least amount spent on MAC at one time... $10!  I picked up Cranberry e/s and that was all.


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 20, 2009)

I went there this weekend.. to me it seemed like a HUGE selection!  

Love That Look shadows
Signed, Sealed e/s
Many other shadows...

Spiced Chocolate quads

Perfect Topping MSF
Petticoat MSF

Lots of other MSF's

Mineralize loose foundations in all the shades

Hello Kitty brush bags

Tons of Shadesticks

Pigments, lipsticks, etc...

Just going off of my memory... I only bought Perfect Topping MSF.


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 30, 2010)

Went there this weekend...

Lots of stuff from the Makeup Art Cosmetics collection... all the liners, lipglass, etc.

Sea Me shadesticks

Petticoat MSF still there...

I picked up Phloof!, Warmed MSF, Personal Taste lipglass, and 2 Sea Me shadesticks.


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 25, 2010)

Only one Perfect Topping left... lots of other MSFs... Petticoat, Warmed, Refined, Blonde, Brunette, Redhead

Same selection (but large) of eyeshadows...

Spiced Chocolate quads are still there

Hello Kitty bags are on counter

Tea Me, Cocomotion, Spiritualize, Mutiny pigments, along others (I can't remember all of them)  Holiday 2009 mini pigment sets.

I really need to start writing everything down!


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 26, 2010)

i wish they had spiced chocolate quad at my CCO =(


----------



## crystrill (Jun 26, 2010)

Is this the CCO that just closed down?


----------



## hello_kitty (Jun 27, 2010)

Last time I drove by it was still there... I'll be so sad if it closed!!!  OMG!!!

I am heading down that way next weekend, I will swing by and check.  And cry if it is because it's my closest one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  70 miles from me vs. 200 miles.


----------



## crystrill (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm not sure which store closed, but we've been getting all their stuff. I'm almost positive it's a store in CO though LOL.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jul 3, 2010)

Drove by today... IT'S CLOSED!

*goes off and cries*

So sad... there goes getting special packaging stuff for cheap for me, unless I drive 200 miles each way.  That's what I loved CCOs for because I can't get discounts on special packaging with pro card.

Oh well, the Coach outlet next door to it made me happy and I forgot all about the CCO (or lack thereof now).


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 17, 2010)

Finally made it down to teh CastleRock CCO.  Should we make a new thread for that one?

I scored some Style Warrior lipgloss, Naked Honey e/s,  HK Pretty Baby BP, and some other random lippies.  I also scored a Moon River blush duo.  

Plus, there were some funky colored EL mascaras--I got a green one.

I am hoping to go again next week and see if they have some Style Black stuff.


----------



## hello_kitty (Aug 19, 2010)

I swore there was a thread for the Castle Rock one?  I know Silverthorn has a thread.  The Colorado CCO threads aren't very active, so it might be wayyy back in the forum.


----------

